
A Stanford-born company is equipping India’s youth for well-paid tech jobs - happy-go-lucky
https://qz.com/1061133/no-university-needed-udacity-a-stanford-born-company-is-equipping-indias-youth-for-well-paid-tech-jobs/
======
happy-go-lucky
Looks like sponsored content :$

